#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-04-11
<RBecker> anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-04-11
* Flare183 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-sc to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-sc | Get involved! Ask questions. Get answers. | Subscribe to the mailing list and frequently visit the forums and wiki. | We are now an OPEN GROUP on Launchpad! Invite your friends. | Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntusc | Meeting coming soon! Be sure to keep a check on the mailing list! | New Stuff coming up, next meeting will be soon as well! :D
<Flare183> I have to email jon back on the mailing list stuff
<Flare183> I've been going through a lot lately, and that includes my family having a lot going on.
<Flare183> So just to let you guys know
<Flare183> I haven't been ignoring you
* Flare183 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-sc to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-sc | Get involved! Ask questions. Get answers. | Subscribe to the mailing list and frequently visit the forums and wiki. | We are now an OPEN GROUP on Launchpad! Invite your friends. | Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntusc | Meeting coming soon! Check out the mailing list! | New Stuff coming up, next meeting will be soon as well! :D
<Flare183> Bryanstein:
<Flare183> Um
<Flare183> rather, is there anyone in here?
<Bryanstein> Flare183, yes?
<Flare183> Hi, I'm back after having some issues with my family.
<Flare183> and I'm here in need, I need someone to help me run this community
<Flare183> Being one of the youngest team leaders of entire loco board is hard on me
<Flare183> Bryanstein: would you like to be that person?
<Bryanstein> Flare183, well...I'm a Floridian but I'm always in SC...this thing has been dead for quite some time
<Flare183> Yes it has
<Bryanstein> we reached out to you guys a few times and got no response
<Flare183> Bryanstein: well I'm here now
<Flare183> And we need help
<Bryanstein> I'm the speaker coordinator of Southeast Linux Fest...
<Flare183> lol
<Flare183> I can't even goto SELF
<Flare183> I'm 21, I'm lacking resources (money, etc) to run this without help
<Bryanstein> there was an Ubucon at last years SELF and errr no one ponged back from here
<Bryanstein> Flare183, why do you need $$$ to herd people
<Bryanstein> ?
<Flare183> Nah, I need the money to get the domain back running. But yes we do need people
<Flare183> The people matter the most
<Flare183> and the last few meetings I've asked many people to do such things, with no results
<Flare183> :/
<Flare183> Bryanstein: I'm almost ready to give up my team leader status and just be a member again, but I can't do that. I want this team to work
<Bryanstein> Flare183, well this is the thing...from what i've seen and heard from going to Ubucon's is that many loco's try and do their own thing and branch off
 * Flare183 sighs
<Flare183> So that's why this place is dead
<Flare183> I will work on this. I have a few people that use Ubuntu in my own county, so I'll do what I can. I also will try to do this and keep trying
<Bryanstein> well the thing is this...like you said..you need the site up and xyz...there are many things that are in place already that you can use to communicate with others
<Flare183> Yes, and I plan on using them all this time
<Flare183> I just need to get my thoughts going and such
<Bryanstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-southcarolina
<Flare183> yes I know
<Flare183> and recluse is gone
<Bryanstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-southcarolina/events
<Flare183> I can't even find him
<Bryanstein> lol well...
<jbicha> hi, is this another unscheduled meeting?
<Flare183> jbicha: no, I'm just discussing the reason this place is dead...again
<Bryanstein> get a full understanding of how the open source ecosystem works
<Bryanstein> recluse != the whole loco
<Flare183> lol I know this
<Bryanstein> lol ok so keep the ball rolling
<Flare183> I need to accept my role and quit derping
<jbicha> we're doing good things in Columbia with Ubuntu & other tech
 * Flare183 sighs
<Flare183> jbicha: yeah, things that need to be brought here
<Flare183> actually
<Flare183> in fact
<jbicha> I can't lead the group but we'd like to work with whoever does lead the group
<Flare183> jbicha: I want you to talk to your guys over there and the next meeting, I want your guys over here ok?
<Flare183> I lead it.
<Flare183> And I will keep trying to move this group forward
<jbicha> ok, how about a 12.04 release party?
<Flare183> jbicha: heh
<Flare183> You guys have to understand, I CAN'T go anywhere
<Flare183> unless its in clemson
<Flare183> otherwise, its not going to happen
<Flare183> I have no way to get anywhere unless its public transportation
<Bryanstein> Flare183, that doesnt mean there can't be a release party scheduled
<Flare183> I don't understand.
<Bryanstein> So you need to be there for there to be a release party?
<Flare183> I would think so.
<jbicha> in fact, I'm heading to TechAfterFive in a few minutes to pass out some Ubuntu CDs
<jbicha> http://www.techafterfive.com/
<Flare183> Bryanstein: its not that, it annoys me that I can't be apart of this community personally.
<Flare183> If I could do so, I would be more invovled
<Flare183> I'm 21, and I'm the youngest team leader
<Flare183> And I don't want to just give up on this.
<jbicha> Flare183: how difficult is it for you to get to Greenville?
<Flare183> jbicha: very hard, mainly due to the fact that I have to ask my parents for a ride up there
<Flare183> And you don't know my parents like I do
<Flare183> they won't take me
<Flare183> wait
<Flare183> jbicha: when?
<Flare183> I might actually be able to get my friend to take me if its on the weekend!
<Flare183> :O
<jbicha> I got the CDs at TA5 idea from Weudel at the last meeting (I guess in October)
<jbicha> Flare183: have you ever heard of IT-oLogy?
<Flare183> o_O
<Flare183> jbicha: no?
<Flare183> jbicha: What is it? lol
<jbicha> ok I work with the http://www.open-it-lab.com/ which is a partner with http://it-ology.org/
<jbicha> (I really need to blog this)
<jbicha> IT-oLogy is a non-profit here in Columbia that's working with companies and universities to grow the IT community
<Flare183> Alright how about this
<Flare183> I'm going to two things
<jbicha> its current location & operation is about a year old, but they just opened a satellite campus at the University Center in Greenville
<Flare183> I'm going to spartunburg methodist this fall
<Flare183> to do *
<jbicha> the Open IT Lab has been doing a couple workshops a month introduing open source to the community
<Flare183> that's one of them
<Flare183> I'
<Flare183> I'm going to schedule something in spartenburg
<Flare183> the second thing I'm thinking about doing is getting my friend Kevin to take me to greenville and we'll have a Ubuntu Hour
<jbicha> I'm sure IT-oLogy in Greenville would love to work with you to do similar programs there
<Flare183> jbicha: I'll think about it
<jbicha> I've not been to the space in Greenville yet, but they probably have space you could use
<Flare183> but as for what I just said
<Flare183> how does that sound?
<Flare183> wait
<Flare183> jbicha: are you saying we could use space for a Ubuntu hour?
<Flare183> or other stuff?
<jbicha> we need to talk to the people there and see but probably
<Flare183> whoa
<Flare183> hold up then
<jbicha> the Greenville part is very new, a month or two old
<Flare183> we might have something going then
<Flare183> otherwise I'll need to talk to my campus about events
<Flare183> trust me guys we'll get something going and I will be at it
<Bryanstein> itology was at SELF last your btw
<Flare183> oh that's cool
<jbicha> that's right
<Bryanstein> Flare183, you dont need to be at the events to lead and organize them
<Bryanstein> it's great if you are but even greater if you arent
<Flare183> Bryanstein: Alright then
<jbicha> I think a big part of being an approved loco is doing the monthly reports
<Flare183> Then I need to appoint someone to lead it
<jbicha> ask people what they're doing and encourage people to do more
<Flare183> jbicha: well I'll start doing that then
<Flare183> I'll get to work on that then :)
<Flare183> I'm going afk for a while
<Flare183> But I'll get to work on all this :)
<jbicha> just let us know on the mailing list when you're ready for what's been going on in the past month or so
<Flare183> alright I will
<jbicha> Flare183: thanks!
<Flare183> :)
<jbicha> I'm going to head to TA5 now, talk to you more later
<Flare183> I'm glad that I can do this finally
<Flare183> alright :)
<Flare183> /away
<Flare183> /back
